# Reese Dual Cam Vs Single Anti Sway Bar



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a Reese hitch but don't think it's a dual cam. It has an anti sway bar on one side and I'm wondering if I should consider changing to the dual cam. My trailer is a 2008 28KRS which I pull behind my 05 Superduty Crew Cab with LB. I've only been out twice since I picked it up last Friday and so far no problems. I've felt the wind so know what that's like but don't think the trailer was doing anything other than tracking properly. Should I invest in the dual cam set up or am I OK the way it is.

Since the Superduty was new it's been a bumpy ride on the L.A. frwys. I thought it might smooth out a bit when pulling the trailer but it actually rides harder. We feel every bump on the concrete highway. Asphalt is like glass but that's usually 40 or more miles from the house. Are there some adjustments I can make to smooth things out.

Gary


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

With a 28' trailer I would upgrade to the Duel Cam HP. I have it and love it. I just made a 2300 mile trip with 30-60 mph gusts. Ya it still moves the trailer but absolutely no sway ever. The glass hwy, welcome to my world. Concrete hwy's are terrible for my setup as well, I'm not sure of a good way to get rid of that. I believe it has to do with wheel base and the cracks and also your overload springs (if you have them) all hitting at the same time. I don't like the bumps and have considered air bags if the helpers are making contact.

Good luck.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Anti sway bars are ok for TT less than 25'. It's kinda like a small parking brake with one fixed brake pad and one that moves that creates friction, but when the surface area of a TT over 25' can easly wear out and over work a friction sway bar like driving with the parking brake on. I'd suggest the duel cam setup for your rig. James


----------

